# Baker-Flyfishing



## Kunde (9. Juni 2013)

Hallo,
wollte mal in die Runde fragen ob jemand schon mal ein Produkt aus diesem Online-Shop in der Hand hatte oder gefischt hat.
Die bieten Ihre Produkte ja wirklich zu guten Preisen an und da wollte ich mal hören was da qualitativ so hintersteckt?

gruß Kunde


----------



## Steff-Peff (9. Juni 2013)

*AW: Baker-Flyfishing*

Habe viele Dinge fürs Binden (u.a. Bindestock) von Baker. Zumindest in dem Sektor kann ich nichts gegen Baker vorbringen. 
Natürlich gibt´s immer irgendwo einen, der günstiger ist, aber im Schnitt sind die Preise echt fair.

Bei Ruten/Rollen etc. habe ich aber keine Erfahrung.

Gruß
Steff-Peff


----------



## Maquard (9. Juni 2013)

*AW: Baker-Flyfishing*

Also ich beziehe einen grossteil meiner Bindematerialien dort. Alles soweit i.o. ausser die CDC Federn da würde ich mir ne andere Bezugsquelle suchen da die nicht so dolle sind. Oder der Preis ist dafür auch sehr günstig, aber die Qualität auch entsprechend.


----------



## Kneuer (9. Juni 2013)

*AW: Baker-Flyfishing*

Hi,

hab schon einiges von Baker bestellt und werde demnächst auch wieder eine Bestellung Bindematerial machen.

Die Preise sind fair und auch der Service passt.

Bei den CDC-Federn kann ich auch nicht meckern. Ein relativ großer Anteil der Federn bei den Big Packs ist zwar nur für die Dubbingschlaufe geeignet, aber es sind auch viele gute Federn bei meinen Packungen drin gewesen.

Mittlerweile haben die auch selektiertes CDC. Wie da die Qualität ist, weiß ich allerdings nicht. Ich hab nur die Großpackungen, für mich reicht die Qualität.


----------



## Kunde (10. Juni 2013)

*AW: Baker-Flyfishing*

ok, danke für eure antworten...

ich hab mir heute ne rolle+schnur und ein paar verschiedene fliegen bestellt, mal sehen wie die so sind...

gruß kunde


----------



## Kunde (13. Juni 2013)

*AW: Baker-Flyfishing*

gestern ist das päckchen von baker gekommen.
die rolle macht auf mich als anfängen nen sehr wertigen eindruck und auch die schnur lässt sich ordentlich werfen (hatte allerdings noch keine teuren schnüre in der hand!).
die bestellten fliegenmuster sehen auch gut aus, mal schaun wie das nach mehrmaligem gebrauch ist |rolleyes

als bonus gabs noch 8 verschiedene fliegen kostenfrei als beilage...

wenn die produkte sich jetzt noch in der praxis beweisen, wirds nicht meine letzte bestellung dort gewesen sein!

gruß kunde


----------

